# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  The Perfect Pour Diagrams the Ratios of Fancy Coffee Drinks

## Justin Case

The Perfect Pour Diagrams the Ratios of Fancy Coffee Drinks

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Not every coffee shop has space on its menu chalkboard to explain the contents of their gazillion drinks with exotic names. Design firm Plaid Creative illustrates how much of each thing goes into coffee shop favorites, along with more obscure recipes.

We've pointed to a similar coffee drink graphic before, but to each their own. Lokesh Dhakar's coffee diagram shows the volumes of each drink ingredient as vertical stacks, while Creative Plaid uses radial ratios to carve out the numbers.

While you're drooling over what you can make at home, or what the spot around the corner offers, keep in mind how caffeine affects your mind and work. > http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ad.php?t=12762

A Guide to the Complex World of Coffee [via FlowingData]
Send an email to Kevin Purdy, the author of this post, at kevin@lifehacker.com.

----------


## crashdive123

JIC - you've got entirely too much time on your hands.

----------


## Justin Case

> JIC - you've got entirely too much time on your hands.


Its sad isnt it ?  :Online2long:

----------


## Pal334

Hummph,, I for one will print and add to my BOB. In the event of a a world altering event, there is no need to be uncivilized

----------


## Camp10

I like mine coffee flavored. I dont even know how to order a coffee at that _one_ place..just give me a medium black coffee please!

----------


## Justin Case

> Hummph,, I for one will print and add to my BOB. In the event of a a world altering event, there is no need to be uncivilized


LOL,,  Now thats what I'm Talkin about,   :Smash:   :Smile:

----------


## Justin Case

> I like mine coffee flavored. I dont even know how to order a coffee at that _one_ place..just give me a medium black coffee please!


That would probably cost ya 5 "Bucks" ,,  :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

> Hummph,, I for one will print and add to my BOB. In the event of a a world altering event, there is no need to be uncivilized


Don't forget to drink it with your pinkie sticking out.  Not doing so would be considered uncouth. :Innocent:

----------


## Pal334

> Don't forget to drink it with your pinkie sticking out.  Not doing so would be considered uncouth.


I am going to make my Air Force friends take back what they have been saying about the Navy.  You guys really do have couth  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

Here, Justin, let me help:  :Innocent: 

A "_Measure_" refers to one filling from the Coffee Grinder. 

A "_Pass_" refers to the one controlled amount of water that is passed through the ground coffee beans in the removable container in the Coffee Maker.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.*Black Coffee*

Small black coffee - served in a small cup using one Measure and one Pass of water, and is called either a _Bica, Expresso_, or just, *Café*

Small black coffee with less water - one Measure and half a Pass of water, and is called an _Italiana_ or _Bica Curto_.

Weaker small black coffee - one Measure and two Passes of water, and is called a _Bica cheia_.

Small black coffee in a cold cup - very popular in Lisbon and is a normal _Bica_ and is called a _Chávena Fria_.

Small black coffee in a hot cup - also popular in Lisbon and is a normal _Bica_ and is called a _Chávena Quente_.

Small weaker coffee - half a Measure with one Pass of water, and is called a _Carioca_ or a _Bica Fraca._

Double black coffee in a cup - using two Measures and one Pass of water, and it is called a _Bica Dupla_.

Cold coffee in a tumbler glass - one Measure and one Pass of water, in a glass full of ice and a slice of lemon with sugar already added. This is called a _Mazagram._

A small black decaffeinated coffee - served with a small cup, hot water, sugar, and a decaffinated coffee in a packet, and is called _Café Descafeinado_, or, *Descafeinado Solúvel.*

A small black coffee with a measure of alcohol (brandy) - using one Measure and one Pass of water, and is called _Bica com Cheirinho_.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.*Coffee and Milk*

Coffee with hot milk to add in a tea-sized cup - using one Measure and one Pass of water, and is called *Café com Leite Apart* or _Serviço de Café_.

Coffee with some hot frothed milk in a tea-sized cup - this is called an _Abatanado_.

_Batido de Café_ - a form of coffee milkshake, often made from a variety of ingredients. An exotic example made contain chocolate and extract of banana besides the basic coffee and cold milk.

Half coffee and half hot milk in a tea-sized cup - using one Measure and one Pass of water, and is called _Meia de Leite_, and sometimes _Café com Leite._

*A Cappucino* - a small black coffee served in a tea-sized cup usually served with whipped cream or with machine frothed milk.

More hot milk than coffee in a tumbler glass - using one Measure and one Pass of water, and is called *Galão.*

A small black coffee with a drop of hot milk - using one Measure and one Pass of water, and is called _Bica Pingada,_ or sometimes just _Pingo_.

A small black coffee with cream and a measure of any whisky or brandy - using one Measure and one Pass of water, and is called an _Irish Coffee._

----------


## Justin Case

wow,  thats too High Falootin for me,   just a cup of Coffee with the properly measured amount of cream and sugar ( a "Dash"), is about as technical as I get  :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

About 6 months ago, an vacant coffee shop in town (a Dunkin Donuts wannabe) was re-opened as a sandwich and pastry shop.  I stopped there today for the first time.  the roast beef on honey wheat (with lettuce, tomato, onion, and provolone) was good, but nothing to write home about.  (Wait a minute - I AM writing home about it right now.   :Blushing: )

*HOWEVER,* I got an iced coffee and I have to say that it was about the best I've ever tasted.

----------


## welderguy

I kinda miss being able to go someplace and say " I just need a cup of coffee" and thats what ya got, now when ya ask for one you have 20 choices, slow roast, breakfast blend, french, columbian, ETC ETC. too many choices and I never like what I get so I stay away from the coffee houses.

----------


## Justin Case

> *HOWEVER,* I got an iced coffee and I have to say that it was about the best I've ever tasted.


I thought about making that today,,  never made it before,  may do it tomorrow?

----------


## Ken

My favorite is still espresso.  Full 8 oz. mug with 5 teaspoons of sugar (did you catch that, BENESSE?)  :Innocent:  and a tiny sliver of lemon peel.  

I use this brand:   :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> I kinda miss being able to go someplace and say " I just need a cup of coffee" and thats what ya got, now when ya ask for one you have 20 choices, slow roast, breakfast blend, french, columbian, ETC ETC. too many choices and I never like what I get so I stay away from the coffee houses.


Okay, here's a confession. My coffee maker has one of those stainless steel carafe pots. Keeps coffee hot about 12 hours, and keeps it fresh for 3 days. Guess how I know that.....  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I thought about making that today,, *never made it before,* may do it tomorrow?


What????????  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I kinda miss being able to go someplace and say " I just need a cup of coffee" and thats what ya got, now when ya ask for one you have 20 choices, slow roast, breakfast blend, french, columbian, ETC ETC. too many choices and I never like what I get so I stay away from the coffee houses.


 I'm with ya......I use to drive trucks, long distance, and getting coffee was like this...

Waitress-Coffee?
Me-Yes, please.
Waitress poors coffee into cup. 

(Cream and sugar were on the table......if you wanted it in your coffee, you put some in there.)

----------


## Justin Case

> What????????


Nope,,  only tasted it once,   it was good,  I think it had some Kaluah in it  :Innocent:

----------


## Pal334

A turbo ice with dark roast, cream and sugar from Dunkin donuts is one of the best iced coffees I have had.

For those of you from less learned environments  :Smile:  ; A shot of expresso in a regular coffee (in this case dark roast) over ice.

----------


## welderguy

Im sorry but coffee was and always will be ment to be drank hot.

----------


## Ken

Here's my secret to a GREAT homemade iced coffee.  I make strong coffee and add sugar and light cream.

I stay away from the ice maker.  I freeze a couple of trays of coffee "ice"  :Smile: cubes instead.

----------


## welderguy

to me iced coffee would be the equivilent of a piping hot glass ofJim beam and coke .

 How many times ya ever heard ....
Bar tender could you please put this beer in the microwave for a couple minutes.

It just aint right.

----------


## Ken

> Im sorry but coffee was and always will be ment to be drank hot.


So get a turbo ice and leave it on your dashboard for a couple of hours.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> to me iced coffee would be the equivilent of a piping hot glass ofJim beam and coke.


How about a cup of piping hot COFFEE and Jim Beam?   :Smile:

----------


## welderguy

> So get a turbo ice and leave it on your dashboard for a couple of hours.


Yeah thats an option.

----------


## welderguy

> How about a cup of piping hot COFFEE and Jim Beam?


Yeah thats what im talking about.

----------


## crashdive123

Y'all put cream and sugar in your coffee?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Yeah thats what im talking about.


I have a friend who starts off every day with a large glass of Coke.  On Saturday, I gave him a hand dropping off a load of donations at the Salvation Army center.  We also stopped at the redemption center where he got a bit over $9.00 when he cashed in his 2 liter bottles.  He does that about every 3 months.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Y'all put cream and sugar in your coffee?
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Go swab a deck, will ya'?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

And use whatever water's left in the bucket to make your next pot.  I've tried Navy coffee before.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## welderguy

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Thats just too funny.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

> Thats just too funny.





> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


*Heathens !!!*

----------


## Ken

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Really?  Well read this!   :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Notice who else is drinking that coffee?   :Smile:

----------


## welderguy

and where is the mention of sugar and creamer

----------


## crashdive123

> Notice who else is drinking that coffee?





> and where is the mention of sugar and creamer


Bingo.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

Crash, Ill bet you its flavored creamer at that

----------


## Ken

> Bingo.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Crash, Ill bet you its flavored creamer at that


*Hey Sourdough, this welderguy guy is making fun of you!*  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Make it. Pour it. Drink it. Call it anything you want as long as it's black and there's nothing but coffee in it.

----------


## crashdive123

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

Glad I was NOT here for this conversation, as I had to go to town for 14 quarts of VANILLA Flavored Creamer, 12 rolls of insulation, some more concrete, and a NEW GLOCK 22 (RTF2). and a few thousand rounds of .40 S&W bore cleaners. O'Yea and $311.00 of survival groceries.

----------


## welderguy

> Glad I was NOT here for this conversation, as I had to go to town for 14 quarts of VANILLA Flavored Creamer,.


I am truly beyond words, I would of expected more from someone that lives in the wilds of Alaska. :Innocent:

----------


## Sourdough

> I am truly beyond words, I would of expected more from someone that lives in the wilds of Alaska.



I am an ADDICT........what can I say. :Innocent:

----------


## welderguy

> I am an ADDICT........what can I say.


lol well the first steps is admitting it, so your on your way to recovery. :Innocent:

----------

